
Pocket Science Lab Open Hardware Frequently Asked Questions - mariobehling
https://pslab.io/support/
======
mariobehling
Let's share some background about PSLab:

Pocket Science Lab (PSLab) is a small USB powered hardware board that can be
used for measurements and experiments. It works as an extension for Android
phones or PCs. PSLab comes with a built-in Oscilloscope, Multimeter, Wave
Generator, Logic Analyzer, Power Source, and many more instruments. It can
also be used as a robotics control app. And, we are constantly adding more
digital instruments. PSLab is many devices in one. Simply connect two wires to
the relevant pins (description is on the back of the PSLab board) and start
measuring. You can use our Open Source Android or desktop app to view and
collect the data. You can also plug in hundreds of compatible I²C standard
sensors to the PSLab pin slots. It works without the need for programming. So,
what experiments you do is just limited to your imagination!

Where can I buy a Pocket Science Lab? There is an overview page for shops
where you can buy a Pocket Science Lab device in different regions on the
website at [https://pslab.io/shop/](https://pslab.io/shop/).

More: * Where can I download the Android App for Pocket Science Lab? * Where
can I download the desktop app for Pocket Science Lab for Windows, Linux and
Mac? * Do you have an iOS app for Apple devices? * How can I connect to the
device? What kind of USB cable do I need? What is an OTG USB cable? * I found
a bug in one of your apps or hardware. What to do? Where should I report it? *
Can I record or save data in the apps and export or import it? * My Android
phone already has some sensors, can I use them with the PSLab app as well? *
Which external sensors can I use with a PSLab device and the apps? Which ones
are compatible? * How can I use the Pocket Science Lab as an independent data
logger without the phone or desktop connected? * It is cool, that PSLab is
Open Hardware! Where can I find the schematics and parts list of Pocket
Science Lab? * Who develops PSLab? When did you start it? What is the story
behind it?

------
codershyaam
Looks like a copy of expeyes to me

~~~
mariobehling
Excellent observation. You are a pro! A lot has changed since the early
versions, there is an Android app written from scratch and a desktop app with
a completely new frontend, but the project and especially the hardware
definitely was inspired by and has some common origins with ExpEYES. Thanks
for pointing it out!

See on the page:

Who develops PSLab? When did you start it? What is the story behind it?

PSLab is developed with a community at FOSSASIA. There are over 100 developers
who have contributed to the project across different repositories. The project
was started after Praveen Kumar, a physics teacher from India, introduced the
idea of an open physics lab device inspired by the ExpEYES project at the
FOSSASIA Summit in Cambodia 2014. He helped to get the project moving forward
and worked with early contributors on the software components. The Open
Hardware board was released in 2017 as part of a GSoC project by Jithin B P
who used the ExpEYES boards he developed earlier as a basis to create the
first version of PSLab. In the following years hardware components were
updated, the size and design was adjusted...

------
hpdang
that is a very important project. Thank you!

